# NOTD: OPI Pearl of Wisdom



## AmourAnnette (Mar 15, 2011)

​  ​ Pearl of Wisdom is a very sheer white with pink/green iridescence and fine silver shimmer. It's very shiny in person, but due to a lack of sunlight lately, it looks dull here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was the most delicate shade in the Hong Kong Collection last year, and for some reason I never tried it until now. Very pretty layered over other colors, or on it's own (if you don't mind visible nail line, that is).  This is 4 coats.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 15, 2011)

Annette I love this color. It's worth 4 coats! I am duo chrome crazy right now but they can be hard to find. My imagination is going crazy trying to think of what looks I could create with it.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree it's a great color, I don't have anything like it in my collection. It's definitely going to my wish list.


----------



## Diava (Mar 16, 2011)

what a stunning colour, dunno how i missed this one definitely going on the wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 16, 2011)

I have OPI Pearl of Wisdom, but the bottle is still unopened lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy to see that the color is so pretty! I definitely like it a lot!

The other color I tried from the same collection was "Dressed to Empress." (I think that was from the same collection anyway.)

  I had a pedicure done in that one, but I didn't like it. I thought it looked way too orange, even on my toes! (Or it might have been "A Good Man-darin is Hard to Find!" I'm not sure, but it was one of those two.)

  Pearl of Wisdom is definitely really nice though, for manicures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2011)

What a lovely colour! I like the gentle sheerness of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 17, 2011)

Very soft and girlie!


----------

